# Cross stitch for your wall...



## Medicgirl (Sep 5, 2011)

Thought I would show you all what I did, (but I lifted the idea from the web.) Painted this cross stitch pattern after drawing a chalk grid that I wipe away once the paint was dry. I used a slat from the blinds as a guide and it does not have to be perfect... You could use any pattern and paint it out with a quick roll of the paint roller later. Love how it turned out and I just used cheap acrylic paints under a buck each from the craft store.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Impessive very creative  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## barbara perpoli (Feb 7, 2013)

I love it! You're very talented.


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Nov 10, 2011)

Beautiful! You are amazing!


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

That is beautiful. What a good idea.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

what a fantastic idea! It looks great!!


----------



## Medicgirl (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice thing is that if you can paint an "x" you could do this... No artistic skill needed


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

So much nicer that some dumb wallpaper. Lovely

Thanks for the email.
Rainie


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow nice job. Great focal point without being overbearing.


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

That is so differnt and impressive. I love it.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

I love it! What a great idea, and thank you for sharing it


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Kool !


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

I love this idea!!


----------



## Medicgirl (Sep 5, 2011)

Ladies, and gents too--this is so easy to do and costs under 10 bucks if you have no paint at all. Love it and it gets so many ohhhs...


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Why can I not think of these things!


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Neat idea!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Don't sell yourself short. It's a great idea, nicely done.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Alimac said:


> That is beautiful. What a good idea.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Wow...what a great idea.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Very impressive. I know I never would have thought of this on my own. Good on ya.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Gorgeous. What a wonderful idea!!! Love it, love it.

THanks for sharing.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

This is wonderful!!! what a great idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Your idea is fantastic, and you did a wonderful job!


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

What a great idea. Beautiful. You're a very artistic girl.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Beautiful! Perfect accent.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

can imagine it gets ohhhhs & awwwws! Have never seen anything like it! Beautifully done job!


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

Clever idea.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Very clever idea. It looks great.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

looks very nice


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

How clever of you! Looks great!&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

What a lovely idea simple but brillent ,a very well done.you have some brill ideas.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

That is so lovely!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

That is really great! I love the idea!


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your wonderful innovative decorating idea


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Very creative. I luv it!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

A very clever idea!


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

I love it, and I love the bed and pillow covers, too.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

very pretty ! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## molyee2 (Oct 12, 2013)

What a fantastic idea. Never would have thought of it.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

How wonderful to wake up each morning in such a lovely room with a one of a kind wall.


----------



## Kenny440 (Aug 21, 2013)

Awesome look! What a clever idea. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

What a great idea! I love it!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Great idea. I like it.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Great idea. It came out very nice. I love the colors to.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love this idea! what a nice way to personalize your room too


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Medicgirl said:


> Thought I would show you all what I did, (but I lifted the idea from the web.) Painted this cross stitch pattern after drawing a chalk grid that I wipe away once the paint was dry. I used a slat from the blinds as a guide and it does not have to be perfect... You could use any pattern and paint it out with a quick roll of the paint roller later. Love how it turned out and I just used cheap acrylic paints under a buck each from the craft store.


Beautiful & very creative!


----------



## Medicgirl (Sep 5, 2011)

I run a Carehome for the elderly and I wanted to tell you all that a darling woman moved in who is an accomplished crossstitcher. I mean beyond anything I’ve seen. Her pieces look like paintings. She said she almost cried when she saw the wall. She had been too ill to visit and it was her sister who made the decision. I had only the one room open. Perfect room found it’s perfect person. Love how fate works out the wrinkles to our fill our hearts with joy and happiness. Marilyn says she knew she was home!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Medicgirl said:


> I run a Carehome for the elderly and I wanted to tell you all that a darling woman moved in who is an accomplished crossstitcher. I mean beyond anything I've seen. Her pieces look like paintings. She said she almost cried when she saw the wall. She had been too ill to visit and it was her sister who made the decision. I had only the one room open. Perfect room found it's perfect person. Love how fate works out the wrinkles to our fill our hearts with joy and happiness. Marilyn says she knew she was home!


That is wonderful. I love your wall and am glad the just right person fit right in . You were her blessing too. :sm02:


----------

